# Got my first Purchase Order to create animations today



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 4, 2008)

I have been messing around with my engineering software (Solidworks) creating animations---I have a local customer who wants me to do animations of a product line his company sells and link the animations to his website. The product is an air or hydraulic actuated brake that fits on a THK profiled rail, just like a THK bearing, and can be used to stop a moving machine, etc. at any point in its travel along the rail. Obviously, this will only work with pneumatically powered machines, and is fitted to the platform to which the THK bearings are attached. So---Without farther fanfare, here is the very first animation which I have sold!!! TaDa!!! Nothing too complex, but its a start.---Brian


----------



## Maryak (Dec 5, 2008)

Brian,

Congratulations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Yet another string for your bow.

From little acorns - Great Big Oak trees grow.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## seagar (Dec 5, 2008)

Great work !!! May many many orders follow on.

Best wishes, Ian.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 5, 2008)

The learning curve on this stuff is exponential.!!! My Goodness!!! If I don't have a nervous breakdown in the next week (or my tech help guy at solidworks), I may run away and work for Walt Disney. This stuff is absolute magic. (Its also unfortunately, too big to post with Photobucket.)


----------



## cfellows (Dec 5, 2008)

Brian,

I'm green with envy. You not only own Solidworks, but you also know how to use it. I can only aspire...

Chuck


----------



## rake60 (Dec 5, 2008)

Congratulations Brian!

Rick


----------



## wareagle (Dec 5, 2008)

Brian, that is great! Congrats on your sale!! 

Best wishes for many more successes!!!!


----------



## joeby (Dec 5, 2008)

Congratulations!

 SolidWorks is fun stuff. You seem to make good use of it. I have a link on my computer at work that may be of some interest to you, if I can find it I'll post it. It has examples of using assembly mates and interference detection to control motion. 

 Kevin


----------



## Metal Mickey (Dec 6, 2008)

Really impressed. Do all Cad packages have this sort of feature or is it an add on with solidworks? I suppose what I am asking is can you animate any cad output or is it integral to just Solidworks? If its a daft question then forgive me I am new to this Cad world. I have BobCad......only just learning it......

Mike


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 6, 2008)

The assembly of parts has to be created in Solidworks 3D, and all mated correctly before the animation can be made. However, I can import parts that were created as solid models in many other CAD packages as parasolids, .step files, or .sat files and insert them into the assemblies I create to use in my animations.


----------



## Paula (Dec 6, 2008)

Way to go, Brian! This is neat stuff, for sure.

I use Solid Edge at work to design packaging machinery, and from all accounts is very similar to Solidworks. Solid Edge has a built-in motion/animation feature that we use sometimes -- mainly for imparting motion to complex assemblies, for checking intereference, and also just to make it easier to visualize how something works. The big drawback with this is that the motion/animation process is very hardware-intensive, especially when you get into the more complex assemblies. 

Keep up the good work!

Paula


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 6, 2008)

Paula--Nice to hear from you. Solid Edge is certainly a good software, but either it wasn't marketed as well as Solidworks, or there are issues with it that I am not aware of. I know it is not that popular in Canada. This design game is ever evolving, and I have to keep re-inventing myself. I worked for 33 years on a drafting board before I finally was forced into "computer world". I went back to college at 52 and learned 2D autocad. I used it for about 3 years, then was forced to step into 3D world by market demand. I have been designing prototype machinery and automation in 3D for 7 years now, and now I find that market demand is forcing me into animation world. When "market demand" pushes you in a certain direction, it either means that your customer wants all the very latest computerized gimickry that is popular at the moment, or else (as now) that there is no work in the new machine development and design field, so we find something related to what we know where there is still some work, and we move in that direction. ;D ;D


----------



## Paula (Dec 7, 2008)

Brian Rupnow  said:
			
		

> Solid Edge is certainly a good software, but either it wasn't marketed as well as Solidworks, or there are issues with it that I am not aware of.



Solid Edge is not marketed nearly as aggressively as Solidworks -- why, I don't know. I've never used Solidworks, but anecodtal evidence indicates that both programs operate in a similar fashion, factoring in the usual biases based upon what a particular user is most familiar with. I use SE because it is what they use where I work. If I was able to make a choice, I would probably go with SW, if for no other reason than the wider availability of support, due to the larger user base.

Paula


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 7, 2008)

Here is an animation that I created yesterday while working on the design of the flyball governor that I am currently building.


----------



## Metal Mickey (Dec 7, 2008)

Well I suppose that makes you the Govenor (English saying.....for Boss...) :big:


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jan 9, 2009)

News flash!!! I just had to share this. The new web page is up and running with all the animations on it that I created. I am very proud of this. I have no connection with the company, other than the fact that they hired me to do these animations. If you click on the animation, it will open a bunch of different ones, then you can click on one of them to show it "large size". Have a look.---Brian
www.interconap.com


----------



## rake60 (Jan 9, 2009)

Nice Work Brian!
Congrats!

Rick


----------



## artrans (Jan 9, 2009)

very nice well deserved hope you get many more


----------



## seagar (Jan 9, 2009)

Great work Brian! Your not only a pritty face.


----------



## Maryak (Jan 9, 2009)

Congratulations Brian :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## tel (Jan 9, 2009)

seagar  said:
			
		

> Great work Brian! Your not only a pritty face.



Some say he's not *even* a pretty face!

Congrats Brian!


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jan 9, 2009)

tel  said:
			
		

> Some say he's not *even* a pretty face!
> 
> Congrats Brian!


Tel--Now you've figured out why I wear a beard!!! ;D ;D


----------



## rleete (Jan 9, 2009)

Nice work. As a CAD pro, I can appreciate the work it takes to make these. Of course, 10 or 12 years ago it was hair-tearing out maddening (explains my baldness), but you still have to know what you're doing.

Whatever you do, DON'T let them know about the rendering stuff. It will just make more work for you!


----------



## steamer (Jan 9, 2009)

Nice work Brian


Dave


----------



## Andy_B (Jan 9, 2009)

Congrats Brian. Great stuff.

Andy


----------



## Kludge (Jan 10, 2009)

That is neat! You make everything seem so easy, Brian, even though intellectually I know it's not. I wish I had 1/10 your talent. 

Best regards,

kludge


----------



## tel (Jan 10, 2009)

Brian Rupnow  said:
			
		

> Tel--Now you've figured out why I wear a beard!!! ;D ;D



Beard? I thought a raccoon had crawled onto yer face and died!


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jan 10, 2009)

tel  said:
			
		

> Beard? I thought a raccoon had crawled onto yer face and died!



An old racoon


----------



## tel (Jan 10, 2009)

;D ;D ;D


----------

